# Animals kingdom



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snacking by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr
A lady and her horse by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr
Desert Tortoise Portrait by Tom&#x27;s Macro and Nature Photographs, on Flickr
Three&#x27;s Company by Laura Ingham, on Flickr
Untitled by José Santarém, on Flickr
Géant d&#x27;Afrique by Patrick Alberti, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beware of him by stefano romei, on Flickr
&quot;Walk like an Egyptian&quot; by .sl., on Flickr
Survivre by Fresco Photographie, on Flickr
Hare Apparent by Tim Melling, on Flickr
Dice Snake with prey, a Goby. by Vitaly Giragosov, on Flickr
Moeflon by Chris de Visser, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dancing Horses by Albert Dros, on Flickr
Fox play by Hilary Bralove, on Flickr
2020-04-19_19-18-55 by Peggy, on Flickr
Big World, Here I Come by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr
The Red by martyn Dunbar, on Flickr
grizzly cub by Steve Courson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

somehow I still remember

Kingdom
Phylum 
Class
Order
Family
Genus
Species


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zebras of Masai Mara National Reserve by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr
Life between the lights and shadows {EXPLORED 06.05.2020} Thank you! by Sergey, on Flickr
New Borns by Christian Lawrence, on Flickr
Red Panda by Fanny Den Outer, on Flickr
Red-eyed tree frog by Juanita Nicholson, on Flickr
Mit dir chilln... by Sunshinethroughthewindow, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red squirrel by Yarecky2010, on Flickr
Good Catch by Susanne Leyh, on Flickr
Unknown Tree-Frog from Colombia (i need help for Id) by Bruno Conjeaud, on Flickr
Broad-banded sand-swimmer (Eremiascincus richardsonii) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr
Eekhoorn. by Jan de Wit, on Flickr
Snuggles by Steve Maskell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Bear by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Red Fox by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Canada Lynx by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Sea Otter by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Lynx 2 by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Cow Moose with Triplets by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North American Beaver / Castor du Canada by André Bhérer, on Flickr
Double the cuteness by Mairi Maclean, on Flickr
Iguane (Jeune) by Alain DID, on Flickr
A Clean Pair Of Heels by David Hall, on Flickr
Leave me alone ... Lockdown Day #52 by Christina Tan, on Flickr
Squirrel by Joni Koponen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
其實這趟重點只是來吃蛋糕的 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Lizard by Bob Silver 🐺 ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ, on Flickr
Stop Looking Out &amp; Start Heading Out by Greg&#x27;s Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr
Big &#x27;ol New Jersey Black Bear - I ran into this beauty as i was looking for birds. We looked at each other for about a minute and then he/she turned and walked off into the swamp by Stephen Buckingham, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020-05-21_04-04-59 by Mahrous Shalaby, on Flickr
Portret by Oleksandr Polonskyi, on Flickr
Moose at Seedskadee National Wildlife Refuge by USFWS Mountain-Prairie, on Flickr
Sea Otter 2 by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Collared Pika by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Dall Sheep Ram by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Best Buds (Explored) by LegoLyman, on Flickr
JSOM5235bOMD5m3 by Jörn Schulze, on Flickr
Contemplative Grizzly by Archie Richardson, on Flickr
Hi !! ( Explored 24-5-20 ) by Paul Langton, on Flickr
2020-05-15 skink *Explore* by Jenny Pansing, on Flickr
Costa Rica - spectacled caiman by Bob Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harvest Mouse - March 2020 by Patrick Walker, on Flickr
Eastern Cottontail Rabbit by Brian Kushner, on Flickr
Fawn and Mom (Explored) by Rick Derevan, on Flickr
IMG_4861 by femeneses2, on Flickr
Corona walks 21/... by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr
On the move. [Explored] by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Badger by ian howells, on Flickr
Arktischer Wolf by Anja Anlauf, on Flickr
bwvいづvbpうぃづv by Neriiiiiiiiii, on Flickr
Look back by Han van Hoof, on Flickr
Nieuwsgierig als altijd by Jan Ubels, on Flickr
D82_4521 by laurent Malbrecq, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

chevaux &amp; poulains 20B_4907o by Bernard Fabbro, on Flickr
Polar Bears by Melody Lytle, on Flickr
The European Roe Deer ( Capreolus capreolus ). by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr
La vie devant soi / Peaking through a new life by Annie Bevilacqua, on Flickr
Red Fox...#93 by Guy Lichter, on Flickr
On the lookout {EXPLORED 24.05.2020} Thank you! by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Heart of Glass! by Captures.In.Time, on Flickr
lOOK at Me by Apisit Wilaijit, on Flickr
Wollewei by Emil de Jong, on Flickr
Grey Wolf by Lee Woodcraft, on Flickr
Jackrabbit by Greg Lavaty, on Flickr
Huge Gator by Greg Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beauval. by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr
Baby gibbon by Jeremy Holden, on Flickr
Brown Hare by monique, on Flickr
Marta by Agnieszka Gulczyńska, on Flickr
Wolf by Timo, on Flickr
Rehbock - Deer by Manfred Hesch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sapo corredor by msfleon, on Flickr
Badger cub one of 4 siblings by Thomas Winstone, on Flickr
Fox by Eric Tokuyama, on Flickr
Argentine black and white tegu (Salvator merianae) by Ron Winkler, on Flickr
Bever - Eurasian beaver - Explored by Robert Fredagsvik, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eastern Fox Snake by Nick Scobel, on Flickr
Sheep mom, Tønsberg, Norway by Lillian Krona, on Flickr
Squirrel - 2 by Greg Johnstone, on Flickr
AX6R4129 by wayne24185071, on Flickr
White-Tailed Deer | Cerf de Virginie by André Bhérer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spotted Hyena by Eric Hunter, on Flickr
Desert Death Adder (Acanthophis pyrrhus) by Jari Cornelis, on Flickr
Saltacocote by Juan Sangiovanni, on Flickr
Marderhund im Unterholz by Thorsten Romaker, on Flickr
Snowy by Dannie Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Goat Photobomb I (Explored) by Steve Rubin, on Flickr
Egernia striolata (Tree-crevice Skink) by Thomas Frisby, on Flickr
Reh by Ega Egal, on Flickr
Schnecke 270520 (1) by Michael Ohmer, on Flickr
He Looks A Bit Angry Today by Warner C. Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Drache by Kurt Stocker, on Flickr
Pika by Tony LePrieur, on Flickr
brown bear Hoenderdaal BB2A0921 by safi kok, on Flickr
QLF... by ludovic agulhon, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFOZziLAtX6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFcKdr5FdZS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPKaUkJIQN/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFgQjfugt67/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFfSunkAEsn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFhQOv5gUW4/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The fawn must be saying hello to the camera.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤭 maybe..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

.. by Sarah M, on Flickr
Rivalisierende Hirsche - Rival stags by Erich Schmid, on Flickr
Gecko / Perenquen by Pablo López, on Flickr
I demand to be taken seriously by Charlie Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Glimmer 3I0400 by Daniel D&#x27;Auria, on Flickr
junger Gorilla by Claus Gaser, on Flickr
baby bear by Flx LP, on Flickr
Looking into the blackness by Denise, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFuRiAelrLN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFwlSGngF2B/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFwoOD2A2ac/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha love that guinea pig.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFcjDN_g9NC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFZW2TTAiXs/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFq6ddygLsu/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, the white reindeer.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malpolon monspessulanus by Matthieu Berroneau, on Flickr
Tree hugging turtle by belgm3, on Flickr
Der Platzhirsch by Anke Kneifel, on Flickr
Hog-nosed skunk by Quentin Jossart, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGC_6nzpsnS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF1SW1riYGK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF5InPRHGsM/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The hands washing hamster. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Horse Heaven by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr
Elephants by Pedro Nogueira, on Flickr
Pika by Tony LePrieur, on Flickr
Sleepy Mama Moose (Explore 11/10/2020) by Joanne King, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGLFKQUpeHc/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF_rjHXBh6k/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGPgA_WAKu1/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol at the bunny, the baby sheep and chim are cute too.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Time-out 9I4249 by Daniel D&#x27;Auria, on Flickr
Orang-Utan by Claus Gaser, on Flickr
Red Squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris) by Eero Kiuru, on Flickr
Power by Kris, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Orangotango 🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGXpdEhJy_C/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGYAnywH2Wo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGVYSTuFppZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGa-LyxhIQD/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGh_wzrH9uJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGlaZdXs2nf/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGipBVCHN8J/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Silverback by Mark Pirie, on Flickr
MUCCA - OTTOBRE 2020 by MY SECRET WINDOW, on Flickr
Baby Bison in Snow by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr
Total Trust by Ashley Hockenberry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

...walking in the woods 💚 Salamandra salamandra by Dusan Baksa, on Flickr
Mine - all mine. by Barrie Brown LRPS, on Flickr
What...too close? by Cheryl Hamblin, on Flickr
Lemur in the Trees by Helene Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Trophy Bestowed 3I2735 by Daniel D&#x27;Auria, on Flickr
Nile Crocodile (Crocodylus niloticus) by Dale Harding, on Flickr
Running Amok by Chuck Courson, on Flickr
Standing Portrait by Kris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

still awake? for god's sake!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/gP4nVu


__
https://flic.kr/p/e39tNd


__
https://flic.kr/p/bAZY8B


__
https://flic.kr/p/uFBeap


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Long Tailed Weasel by Loren Mooney, on Flickr
_VM_6497 - Wild horses. by Jerry Mercier, on Flickr
White-Tailed Buck by Patrick Vallely, on Flickr
Koala by Guido Konrad, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good mom!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Indian pangolin by Noor Hussain, on Flickr
Highland Beauty! by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr
Adder by Distinctly Average, on Flickr
Black bear in fall colors by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love that cow!🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

More Animal Kingdom


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

My bear


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the teddy bear, its so cute like its owner!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰😘


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The twins are so cute!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The two piglets are just too cute that they are killing me.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😂
I love piglets...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The cute bunny got a free ride. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I wanna one!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, its huge!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gentle kiss to mum.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Déa_ said:


>


An invisible animal?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Opss..wrong link..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200924-_47A0691.jpg by Spirithills, on Flickr
. by Kira Kiciarandagia, on Flickr
Dear Deer by Stonepicker+, on Flickr


Déa_ said:


>


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!!!! Fancy dinner for the mouse!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL, so cute!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ms piggy! Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Grizzly Charge by Steve Smith, on Flickr
Green Iguana by Yvonne Windsor, on Flickr
The Man by lee woods, on Flickr
Echidna by Travis Hale, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. Piggy!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hahaha, so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Escapade 7926 by Daniel D&#x27;Auria, on Flickr
Long-tailed macaque - Penang National Park - Teluk Bahang, Penang Island, Malaysia by Ian Morton, on Flickr
A smiling Somerset lamb by Ade Morris, on Flickr
Lizard by Víctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kenya 3 by Enrique Riu, on Flickr
Kenya 1 by Enrique Riu, on Flickr
熊貓 by Thomas Chaumontel Photographe, on Flickr
Mandrill by Thomas Chaumontel Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Wildlife Photographer Captured Extremely Rare Yellow Penguin In Once-In-A-Lifetime Photos - Animals


The penguin’s strange coloring is due to a condition called leucism.




9gag.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW, never seen even a white penguin, never mind a yellow one.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My color. Lol Look so emperor


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol I did that when I was young too


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😂


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Which ones are real?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do mountain goats seem to defy gravity as they scale a sheer wall?
Most animals, including us, can’t take on 70 degree angles. We don’t have that kind of adaptation. It’s mind boggling to see an animal do it. They have a suite of physical (nerves, brain structure, hoof shape, leg structure, muscle structure) and behavioral adaptations evolved to exploit these incredible habitats.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wildlife: Who will win in a fight between a gorilla and a tiger?

In a fight between a gorilla and a tiger, the tiger will most likely win the clash. So, it is this fella











Versus this one? OK. 










Let us break them down,

A gorilla, preferably the Silver-back Gorilla facts are as follows;

Height: 1.5 m to 1.8 m (average height)

Weight: 135 kg to 195 kg (average weight)

Bite Strength SI: 1300-Their teeth are big, not very sharp but they have very strong neck and jaw muscles. Capable of giving a strong bite force. They are primary herbivores, their jaws are adapted to chew and digest hard plants like bamboos.

A tiger now, preferably the Male Bengal Tiger .Facts;

Length: 2.7 m to 3.1 m (average length)

Weight: 180 kg to 285 kg (average weight)

Bite Strength: PSI: 1050-They not only have very strong jaws but also very sharp teeth, when hunting very large prey, tigers prefer to bite the throat until the prey dies of strangulation. Tigers have the strongest bite among big cats and ranks second among carnivorous mammals

Note: The pound per square inch or, more accurately, pound-force per square inch (abbreviation: psi) is a unit of pressure or of stress based on avoirdupois units. It is the pressure resulting from a force of one pound-force applied to an area of one square inch. In SI units, 1 psi is approximately equal to 6895 

Battle:

I would put my money on the tiger. The average male Bengal tiger seems bigger than the average Silver-back gorilla hence the tiger wins on the size advantage.Size does matter a lot in animal fights(put the length,weight and height of the animal into perspective to get the one with the bigger size).Even though the Gorilla has a much stronger bite strength,the tiger is more agile,skillfull and is mentally ready to fight(EQUIPPED WITH PREDATORY INSTINCTS). If the gorilla gets to bite first the neck of the tiger,then he stands much chance of winning because of its impressive jaw strength.But it is the tiger who usually goes for the neck(jugular)and finishes you off plus he is more faster.However this would be a deadly encounter considering the enormous strength the gorilla arms posses.A gorilla can land the tiger with serious punches .These bipedal beasts have been observed to throw weights measuring 450 Kgs!

Nonetheless,tigers are heavier(have greater muscle mass) and agile than the gorillas.Tigers have been observed to kill some bears. I reckon it is going to be a close one but the tiger has more chances of winning this!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you give a 30 years old polar bear for birthday?

A 30 year old female polar bear named Pike was given 10 tons of snow for her birthday in a California zoo.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This week CNN released a photo taken by the photographer Anil Prabhakar in the forest in Indonesia. The image shows an orangutan, currently under threat of extinction, while stretching out his hand to help a geologist who fell into a mud pool during his search. When the photographer uploaded the photo, he wrote this as a caption: “In a time when the concept of humanity dies, animals lead us to the principles of humanity.” 







https://www.facebook.com/wilson.mau...6nHe34FMoiqN6jdXvjx0H8kqnJ-w&[B]tn[/B]=<<,P-R


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man Builds Adorable Mini Picnic Table For Squirrels In His Backyard


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are grizzly bears stronger than tigers?
Well…
Grizzly bear vs Tigers:








Both animals are natural killers with plenty of “murder weapons” at their disposal. The Siberian tiger is the largest predatory cat in the world, with a body length of 1.5-2 meters and weighing 180-300 kg. “In strength, it is unrivaled in the Russian Far East,” says the World Wildlife Fund (WWF). It thinks nothing of running at the average speed of a car on the highway — 80 km/h, and in snow at that.








Vitaly Ankov / Sputnik
An adult grizzly, like its subspecies, is far more massive and stronger than the Siberian tiger. It can reach 400, 500, sometimes 600 kg in weight. If it were to stand on its hind legs, it would be a walking mountain — 3.3 m!








Grizzly bear

Bite strength
The grizzly’s powerful jaw closes with a force of 1,250 PSI (pounds per square inch), while the tiger’s has a force of 950 PSI, which is still enough to bite through bone.








Grizzly bear has a powerful jaw.
Getty Images

But the tiger’s teeth are longer and thinner, leaving deeper wounds that bleed longer.








Legion Media

Claws
This is an “important source of trauma” in the grizzly’s arsenal. Its claws are longer and sharper than those of a lion or polar bear, and can tear an enemy to shreds.








Legion Media

They are not as sharp as the Siberian tiger’s, but factor in the crushing power of the blow itself, and that could be the end of it. Such a blow could simply snap a tiger in two. “The force of impact of the bear’s paws is so great that it could knock a 150-kg adult boar tens of meters through the air,” say wilderness medical experts.

Tigers are stealthy
They can move without making a sound, and ambush and attack from the most advantageous position from their perspective, and at the most unpredictable moment. “We have wandered about in its habitat for 25 years, getting close to it on occasion, and in all that time, we have heard a tiger roar fewer than five times. But once is enough, for its thunder chills the blood in one’s veins and leaves an impression that last a lifetime,” recall biologists Yuri Dunishchenko and Alexander Kulikov.

Bears are resistant to wounds
Whereas the tiger clearly has the upper paw in terms of speed and agility, bears are the armored tanks of the animal world. All its arteries and trachea are protected by solid fat and muscle, and lie very deep. Bears have been known to continue fighting even when bullets have penetrated their lungs and liver.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

asiatic elephant Pairi Daiza LF1A2625 by safi kok, en Flickr


asian small clawed otter Pairi Daiza LF1A6068 by safi kok, en Flickr


african white lion Ouwehand 9K2A0055 by safi kok, en Flickr


roanantilope Burgerszoo 9K2A0480 by safi kok, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bear vs tiger 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Although the grizzly bear is definitely bigger in terms of its heavier weight and height advantage, the silverback gorilla can lift it up and throw it several yards away due to its superman like muscle strength. The King Kong also has a stronger bite force.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Garden snake in my backyard by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Garden Snake by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An albino white Deer.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Move over, Siberian Tiger! This is the real king of the beasts.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hippo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a megalodon tooth that was recently found in Chile's Atacama desert. This shark by the way... would have been about 50 ft (16m) long!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

jaws


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"

"Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name; thy kingdom come; thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread; and forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those who trespass against us; and lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. Amen."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

perfect shape


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nilgai is an antelope that is found throughout North India, Pakistan and Nepal. It is the largest Asian antelope. Its name literally means the blue bull. Nil meaning blue and gai meaning cow/bull. Interestingly Nilgai used to be called nilghor a few centuries ago, meaning the blue horse. These animals stand 1–1.5 metres meters tall, discounting the head and neck.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Trinity


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fire Snail ( Platymma tweediei )
Live only in one place in the world,in Peninsular Malaysia,at an altitude of 1,000 meters ,in an area of 100kms of radius


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The real King Kong
Gigantopithecus - largest ape to have ever lived.
It primarily lived in subtropical to tropical forest , and went extinct about 300,000 years ago likely because of climate change . A gigantic ape standing 10 feet tall weighing up to 1,200 pounds .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby warthog


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Big bad wolf


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Five heads snake do exist but its very rare.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Indian flying fox


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

smiling Quokka
























(Image source: pinterest)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

rainbow chameleon


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous antlers are prized possessions of of an adult male deer 









Posted by 
Richard Joseph Strachan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Coconut Crab (Birgus latro) is the Largest Terrestrial Arthropod in the World








The coconut crab weighs up to 4.1 kg (9.0 lb). It can grow to up to 1 m (3 ft 3 in) in length from each tip to tip of the leg. It is found on islands across the Indian Ocean, and parts of the Pacific Ocean as far east as the Gambier Islands and Pitcairn Islands, similar to the distribution of the coconut palm; it has been extirpated from most areas with a significant human population, including mainland Australia, Madagascar and Zanzibar.
Photo: Piotr Naskrecki


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

See the photos, watch a video and get up-close and personal with this fascinating creature — here: 'Megabats' With Human-Sized Wingspans Fly Freely In The Philippines


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Love of Wildlife


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo Shelby Rehberger


----------



## Σχτremμɱ (12 mo ago)

Communities - Животные







35photo.pro


----------



## Σχτremμɱ (12 mo ago)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Journey into the Wild







PRESERVING OUR ANIMALS IN THE WILD


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Would 5 humans beat 1 gorilla?
The thing that makes gorillas so formidable isn’t their raw strength, it is the fact that they are built like tanks.








There is just no vulnerable part of a gorilla’s body. Their necks are completely surrounded by muscle and bone. Their skull is incredibly thick. A gorilla’s chest and midsection are massive, protecting the liver and abdomen. You can take down a large man with very little force if you apply it to the right part of the body. No such luck on a gorilla.
Gorillas are some of the pound-for-pound strongest animals alive. A silverback can weigh as much as 350 pounds. The males often fight to the death for the right to mate with females, so selective breeding has made them elite fighters and grapplers. They also have one of the strongest bites in all of the animal kingdom, and really big teeth.








If you pit five naked humans against a gorilla under general anesthetic I think they have a tough time killing it. Awake, a gorilla can quite literally pull you apart.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Silver is no King Kong, but its no regular monkey either. Its “strength is estimated to be about 10 times their body weight. Fully grown silverbacks are in actually stronger than 20 adult humans combined. A Silverback gorilla can lift 4,000 lb (1,810 kg) on a bench press. It can shatter your skull or any bone in your body with one punch with the max. of 2700 lbs of force.” The grizzly might have the claws but the silver can grab, punch, throw and can bite as well. Silver’s skull is massive, its skin is thick. its neck is also protected by huge muscles and bones. At the end the silver might still lose the battle to the much taller and heavier grizzly in an enclosure environment, but not until it inflicts some serious damages to the bear.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Takin








Earless monitor








Okpei


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

western lowlandgorilla Ajabu Blijdorp LF1A3019 by safi kok, on Flickr
Zebre à l' heure dorée. by pascal lacour, on Flickr
Bull Moose by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr


----------

